# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Ιδέες για κατασκευή κλούβας για ringneck

## kaveiros

Το τελευταίο διάστημα σκεφτόμουν αγορά νέου κλουβιού που να χωράει και φωλιά μέσα, για να βάλω το ζευγάρι ringneck γιατί έχουμε ζήλιες ανάμεσα στις 2 θηλυκές και γίνεται χαμός. Επειδή τα πουλιά έχουν μάθει να μένουν ελεύθερα στο δωμάτιο ήθελα κάτι μεγάλο για να μη ζοριστούν και επίσης κάτι που να έχει βάση με ροδάκια για να μπορώ να τα βγάζω το καλοκαίρι στο μπαλκόνι να λιάζονται. Τελικά μετά από σκέψη αποφάσισα να κάνω κατασκευή. Όχι εγώ προσωπικά...Θα έρθει σε λίγες μέρες ένας γνωστός μου που κάνει κατασκευές με αλουμίνιο κτλ. 
Τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα είναι...
 ​
*Ύψος 1.40 (μαζί με τη βάση που δε θα είναι μεγάλη όμως...ίσα ίσα να μπουν ποδαράκια με ρόδες). Μήκος 1.50. Βάθος 70-80cm για να μπορώ να μετακινώ την κλούβα εύκολα και να την βγάζω έξω. Αν δώσω μεγαλύτερο βάθος...δε θα χωράει να βγει απ την μπαλκονόπορτα.**Θα πρέπει να έχει μεγάλο μπροστινό άνοιγμα για να μπορώ να βάλω μέσα τη φωλιά και να την καθαρίζω εύκολα. Επίσης ίσως να έχει και άνοιγμα από πάνω...όμως εδώ έχω έναν ενδοιασμό...Θα μπορούσε η κλούβα να χωριστεί στα δυο, να γίνει δυόροφη δηλαδή και ο ένας όροφος να είναι μεγαλύτερος για τα ringneck ενώ ο δεύτερος λίγο μικρότερος (σε ύψος) για μικρότερο είδος παπαγάλου, για μελλοντική χρήση. Αν γινει δυόροφη η κλούβα, δε θα ανοίγει απο πάνω, τουλάχιστον όχι ο κάτω όροφος.**Στο κάτω μέρος της κλούβας, εκεί που θα μπαίνουν οι ταϊστρες, θα μπορούσε να μπει γύρω γύρω κάποιο υλικό σαν προστατευτικό, ώστε να μη πέφτουν απ έξω σπόρια κτλ.**Ο πάτος της κλούβας θα είναι "συρταρωτός", λογικά θα μου φτιάξει και ένα μεταλλικό συρτάρι για να βγαίνει να το καθαρίζω.*
Μέχρι τώρα αυτά έχω στο μυαλό μου... Περιμένω τυχόν άλλες ιδέες, παρατηρήσεις, συμβουλές κτλ!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ανδρέα η μόνη μου "ένσταση" είναι σχετικά με τη φωλιά.. να φτιάξεις ένα μικρό πορτάκι ανάλογο του μεγέθους της τρύπας της φωλιάς και να την βάζεις εξωτερικά! Θα είναι πολύ πιο χρηστικό έτσι, πίστεψε με!
Επίσης αν σκοπευεις να κάνεις την κλούβα διώροφη θα πρέπει να το αποφασίσεις από την αρχή για να γίνει και χώρος για δεύτερο πάτο και συρτάρι!

----------


## kaveiros

Βικυ για το αν ειναι δυοροφη φυσικα θα του το πω πριν αρχισει η κατασκευη. Για την φωλια ομως υπαρχει λογος που σκεφτομαι να την βαλω μεσα. Η κλουβα θα μπει σε γωνια στο δωματιο και αν βαλω φωλια στο πλαϊ η πισω, θα πρεπει να γινει η κλουβα μικροτερη για να χωραει ακριβως στο χωρο που θα μπει. Τα ρινγκνεκ θελουν μεγαλη φωλια. Δεν ειναι κριμα να κανω την κλουβα πιο μικρη? η φωλια δε θα ειναι για παντα μεσα. Οταν τελειωνει η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης θα την βγαζω. Μια αλλη λυση αν την βαζω εξωτερικα ειναι να μπει απο μπροστα. Θα πρεπει ομως να μετρησουμε σωστα να μη σφηνωνει η κλουβα στην μπαλκονοπορτα και πρεπει να βγαζω και να ξαναβαζω τη φωλια...πραγμα που δεν αρεσει καθολου στα ρινγκνεκ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Χμμμ... κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα..
Μα φυσικά για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής μιλούσα και εγώ! Σκέψου πως θα κάνεις ωοσκόπηση?? Πώς θα ελέγχεις αν τα μωρά είναι ταισμένα?? Πάλι δε θα πρέπει να αφαιρείς τη φωλιά?? Πώς θα την καθαρίζεις?
Εκτός αν ανοίγει το κλουβί από πάνω και πηγαίνεις από επάνω και εσύ.. βέβαια με 1,5μ ύψος μάλλον θα χρειάζεσαι και σκάλα!! χα χα χα!
Δηλαδή απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω, οι 3 από τις 4 πλευρές της κλούβας(τα πλαινά και η πλάτη) θα ακουμπούν σε τοίχο? Τότε αν μπορέσεις να προσαρμόσεις τη φωλιά από μπροστά μάλλον θα είναι η καλύτερη λύση!
Επίσης σκέψου και το ενδεχόμενο να μη μετακινείς την κλούβα κατά τη διάρκεια αναπαραγωγής στο μπαλκόνι.. εγώ τα δικά μου σταμάτησα να τα βγάζω όταν άρχισαν να μπαίνουν μέσα στη φωλιά και γενικώς μετακινούσα ελάχιστα το κλουβί, ίσα ίσα για να καθαρίσουμε!

----------


## Leonidas

αντρικο θα σου προτεινα αφου θες να βαλεις και δευτερο ειδος να χωρησεις την κλουβα στη μεση αλλα οχι σε οροφους αλλα σε πλευρες αριστερη δεξια...για να μην βρισκονται χαμηλα τα κοκατιλ..ελπιζω να καταλαβα σωστα τι μας εγραψες.. :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

το αλουμινιο ειναι καταπληκτικο υλικο και θα γινει ωραια δουλεια αλλα ειναι και λιγο ακριβο......Εγω εφτιαξα κλουβα χρησιμοποιωντας κονταρια απο σκουπα.....Ναι καλα καταλαβατε......Μια χαρα δουλεια εκανα......

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι Λεωνίδα κατάλαβα τι λες...αλλά μάλλον θα γίνει μονοκόμματη. Η Ρίκα δε χωνεύει άλλα είδη και δε χωνεύει άλλα πουλιά γενικώς εκτός απ τον άντρα της , οπότε σκέφτομαι καλύτερα να μην της βάλω γείτονες και την κάνω νευρική.

Βίκυ οι 2 πλευρές θα είναι σε τοίχο (η πίσω και η δεξιά). Η αριστερή θα ακουμπάει σε έπιπλο, άρα μένει η μπροστά. Για την μετακίνηση ναι δίκιο έχεις αν αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν στη φωλιά και να ζευγαρώνουν εννοείται ότι δε θα κάνω βόλτες την κλούβα, άρα μάλλον μπροστά θα μπει.

Νίκο δε ξέρω αν είναι αλουμινίου...θα δούμε όταν έρθει. Λογικά με αλουμίνιο θα είναι οι γωνίες και το κάτω μέρος. Το γύρω γύρω θα είναι πλέγμα από σύρμα...

----------

